# FOX 40 Obere Brücke!! EBAY



## llennoc (2. Oktober 2011)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...EA3225C4757A4C.koeb47-3_c01_1001?adId=3937381


----------



## david99 (5. Oktober 2011)

link tut nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## llennoc (5. Oktober 2011)

so hier sollte so klappen 


http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...6DF33C81CF3A6.koeb46-3_c02_1002?adId=39373819


----------



## david99 (5. Oktober 2011)

nein


----------



## llennoc (5. Oktober 2011)

sry war der link aus sicht des verkäufers (mich) -.-

hier jetzt aber 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/nordrhein-westfalen/fahrraeder/zubehoer/u104967


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Oktober 2011)

Du solltest vielleicht noch die Schaftlänge angeben, könnte nützlich sein


----------



## llennoc (6. Oktober 2011)

nein zum verkauf steht nur die krone.... (obere)   bild hatte ich nur aus google geklaut......


----------

